
Show HN: Electric Car Marketplace App - nikodunk
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1445602414
======
nikodunk
Hi HN!

This is a new app I wrote, (what I believe to be) the world's first electric
vehicle marketplace. The transition to electric cars is going to make a whole
bunch of used vehicles come pouring onto the second hand market, and I'd love
to help buyers find sellers on this app. There's also a newsfeed, which
aggregates from various sources (and I'm pretty addicted to), and also a daily
video review roundup tab.

Let me know your thoughts and what the competition is out there. Is the HN
community even interested in EVs?

Niko

